# Computerspieler für Interviews gesucht – 25€ Aufwandsentschädigung



## interviewstudie (27. Juni 2011)

*Computerspieler für Interviews gesucht – 25€ Aufwandsentschädigung*

Wir vom Kriminologischen Forschungsinstitut Niedersachsen e.V. suchen für unsere Studie „Computerspieler in Deutschland – Zwischen aktiver Freizeitgestaltung und Abhängigkeit“ Computerspieler und ehemalige Computerspieler, die bereit sind an einem zwei bis drei-stündigen Interview teilzunehmen. Wir wollen mit Computerspielern und nicht über Computerspieler reden. Die Studie wird vom niedersächsischen Ministerium für Wissenschaft und Kultur gefördert und ist Teil eines auf fünf Jahre angelegten Forschungsprojektes. Für das Interview erhalten alle Teilnehmer eine Aufwandsentschädigung von 25 Euro. Alle Daten werden vertraulich behandelt und nur zu wissenschaftlichen Zwecken ausgewertet.
Interesse? Anmeldungen sind unter interviewstudie.de möglich.
Weitere Infos gibt’s ebenfalls auf interviewstudie.de sowie unter 0511-3483671 und info@interviewstudie.de.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juni 2011)

Wo finden die Interviews denn statt? Und ab wann ist jemand "Computerspieler" im Sinne der Studie? Sind auch Konsolenspieler gemeint?


----------



## Exar-K (27. Juni 2011)

Sieh an, das KFN. Und bestimmt ist der Herr Pfeiffer auch noch Leiter der Studie.
Na da bin ich mal gespannt, ob sich für sowas Freiwillige finden lassen.


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (27. Juni 2011)

Oha, mal wieder eine dieser tollen Studien die zeigen soll wie gefährlich Computerspiele sind, hä? 
(Abhängigkeit, gesteigerte Gewaltbereitschaft usw. *grins*)
Ganz großes Kino - vor allem hier nach "Opfern" zu fischen ist schon mutig.


----------



## interviewstudie (30. Juni 2011)

Es werden sowohl Computerspieler als auch Konsolespieler gesucht. Die Interviews werden immer wohnortnah bei den Computerspielern sein und individuell vereinbart.


----------



## DonBarcal (30. Juni 2011)

Und gibts Prämien für besonders forschungsfördernde Aussagen?


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Juni 2011)

_*Wir vom Kriminologischen Forschungsinstitut Niedersachsen e.V. *suchen für unsere Studie „Computerspieler in Deutschland

_Seid ihr nicht dieser tolle "Verein", mit dem Herrn Pfeiffer an der Spitze, von denen wir so "tolle" Studien immer bekommen haben? Die immer warten, bis irgendwo was passiert, damit sie sie dann aus der Schublade holen können?
Die uns Spieler immer als blutrünstige, gewaltätige Monster dargestellt haben?

Und was für ein Interview wird das? Wird dann nachher wieder alles so zurechtgedreht, dass es in die Studie passt? So wie bei den Fragen und Antworten in TV Sendungen?
Die uns am Ende wieder als 12jährige verpickelte Nerds darstehen lassen, die ihre Nachbarn zum Frühstück verputzen?

Nein, danke. Da würde ich lieber mit meinem größten Feind Händchen halten, als auch nur eine Sekunde so einem Schwachsinn zu widmen.


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (30. Juni 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> _*Wir vom Kriminologischen Forschungsinstitut Niedersachsen e.V. *suchen für unsere Studie „Computerspieler in Deutschland
> 
> _Seid ihr nicht dieser tolle "Verein", mit dem Herrn Pfeiffer an der Spitze, von denen wir so "tolle" Studien immer bekommen haben? Die immer warten, bis irgendwo was passiert, damit sie sie dann aus der Schublade holen können?
> Die uns Spieler immer als blutrünstige, gewaltätige Monster dargestellt haben?
> ...



Schön gesagt. 

Und trotzdem werden die wieder ein paar Opfer finden, die für 25€ Ihre Seele verkaufen würden.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juni 2011)

Da hätte man wohl lieber "Anonym" nach Probanden suchen sollen - so wie die Meiungen hier sind gibt es offenbar bereits bei der Suche nach Probanden eine ungewollte Selektion, so dass die Studie gar nicht mehr repräsentativ sein kann 

Und man sieht auch, wie sehr einige Aussagen und die Art und weise, welche Aussagen dann die Medien verbreiten, den Ruf versauen können - ich hab nämlich im TV auch durchaus schon deutlich abgeschwächte Aussagen zu dem Thema "Killerspiele" von Prof.Pfeiffer gehört in der Richtung "Spiele sind wenn überhaupt nur ein kleiner Teil, der bei manchen Leuten einen Einfluss haben KANN", nur berichten davon natürlich Games-Seiten dann nicht...  und wer weiß: manche Leute ändern ihre Meinung ja auch, vlt. ist ja durch die inzwischen langjährige Beschäftgtung mit dem Thema klar geworden, dass er mit einigen Aussagen zB kurz nach Erfurt falsch lag.  


Ach ja, btw: hier scheint es ja um Sucht zu gehen und gar nicht um Gewalt, insofern... so what?


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (4. Juli 2011)

@Herbboy: Du musst aber zugeben, dass der Verdacht nahe liegt, wenn man solche Stilblüten wie "Hart aber Fair" mit deren Chefs geshen hat. Ich als Computerspieler würde mir auch lieber nen Zehnagel entfernen lassen, als mit der subjektiv kritischen Studien"experten" zusammenzuarbeiten. Und wenn sie anonym gefischt hätten, dürfte das rechtlich nicht gut sein und spätestens, wenn ich dann beim Interview wäre und den Macher der Studie gelesen hätte, wär ich auf dem Absatz umgedreht. Ich könnte die 25 Euro gut gebrauchen, aber da verkauf ich eher meine Seele dem Teufel  (Alles natürlich mit einem Augenzwinkern zu verstehen. Damit die Herren und Damen das auch kapieren)


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juli 2011)

Klar liegt das nahe - aber was erwartest Du denn da so schlimmes? dass man Dich beim Interview provoziert, damit Du ausrastest und man dann bestätigen kann, dass Spieler aggressiv werden?  Wenn Du selber meinst, dass bei Dir alles normal und o.k ist, kannst Du an sich auch nicht befürchten, dass man Dir da was "andichtet", bzw wenn es um "Sucht" geht, ist das ja eh hinfällig. 

Solche Institute sind halt größer, als manch einer denkt, da ist nicht nur ein "Chef" mit einem kleinen verschworenen Kreis von Mitabeitern, welcher die Theorien des Chefs zu beweisen und alles andere komplett zu entkräften versucht. Selbst wenn doch das komplette Institut händeringend versuchen würde, eine Hypothese zu beweisen, von der der Chef glaubt, dass sie stimmen muss: das wird auf wissenschaftlicher Basis sehr schwer, dies "hinzubiegen", wenn die Hypothese in Wahrheit falsch ist. So was würde in anderen wissenschaftlichen Kreisen auffallen, wenn man Daten weglässt oder "frisiert" oder einfach nur die Fragestellung so hinbiegt, dass es besser passt. Mit so was würde das gesamte Instutut unglaubwürdrig und hätte den fachlichen Ruf verloren. Daher können die gar nicht irgendwas rauskriegen, was die rauskriegen WOLLEN - wenn dem so wäre, könnten die auch direkt Interviews und "Probanden" fälschen... 

Ich selber hab halt in letzter Zeit Prof.Pfeiffer sogar häufiger eher "entschärfende" Dinge sagen hören als dass er wieder mal über "Missstände" hergezogen ist. Also, er hat viel eher gesagt, dass es viele Faktoren gibt und sich dadruch dann ein Gesamtbild ergibt, oder dass die Gewalt allgemein gar nicht so zunimmt, wie die Öffentlichkeit denkt usw usw., anstatt irgendwelche Dinge zu "beschuldigen" und quasi die halbe Jugend zu "verurteilen", wie es vor ein paar Jahren den Anschein hatte. Vielleicht haben die eben mit der Forschung inzwischen auch festgestellt, dass die Hypothesen von vor 6-10 Jahren, als man ja noch komplett am Anfang stand (es gab da ja keine oder kaum Forschungen in Sachen Jugend, Kriminalität und moderne Medien), nicht stimmen. Damals mussten die öffentliche halt auch irgendwas sagen, denn das Institut wird ja bezahlt - das wäre nicht möglich gewesen, einfach zu sagen "wir wissen noch nichts, was wissenschaftlich genug beweiskraft hat"


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (4. Juli 2011)

Das wäre aber das Beste gewesen, wenn man sich den Anspruch der Wissenschaftlichkeit gibt. Aber gut ich weiß aus eigener Erfahrung, dass Wissenschaftler lieber erstmal vorpreschen und dann zurückrudern, als ihre Erkenntnisse abzusichern. 

Du hast natürlich Recht und ich hatte mir schon überlegt, tatsächlich teilzunehmen, aber 25 für 3 Stunden ist mir dann schon ein wenig nun äh wenig   Und als ich den Fragebogen angefangen habe und gemerkt habe worauf es hinausläuft, hab ich das lieber gelassen. Vielleicht wäre es aber sogar besser, wenn einfach mal hier die ganzen "Normalen" mitmachen würden und nicht die Ausreißer oder Schwindler, die einfach nur das Geld wollen. Es geht ja schon vom Titel her um "Sucht oder Freizeit". Die ersten Fragen die ich gelesen habe, legen aber eine zielgerichtete Studie (ist im Übrigen fast jede) nahe. Dinge, die im Prinzip auf "Ich vernachlässige meine Freunde" mit den Antworten die von "stimmt eher nicht" zu "stimmt absolut" hinauslaufen, da werde ich halt nunmal skeptisch. Die ersten Fragen die ich gelesen habe, waren halt in eher negativen Ton formuliert, was mir den Verdacht aufdrängt, dass hier ein ganz bestimmtes Ziel verfolgt wird. Vielleicht sehe ich das aber auch zu eng aufgrund der negativen Erfahrung mit den Medien bzw mit anderen Studien. 

Mit Prof. Pfeiffer hast du natürlich Recht. Ich habe auch dieses "Zurückrudern" mitbekommen, allerdings in anderen Sendungen wieder die Hardliner-Variante. Was also soll ich denn nun glauben? Nebenbei erwähne ich hier nochmal den wissenschaftlichen Anspruch.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juli 2011)

Vielleicht suchen die auch speziell "süchtige" Leute, die dann erst beim ausfüllen merken, dass sie vlt. ein problem haben. So findet man dann mehr, als wenn man direkt schreibt "Spielesüchtige gesucht" 


Wegen der Meinungen: selbst wenn die Wissenschaft "Entwarung" gibt, bleibt natürlich trotzdem die (private) Meinung, dass Gewalt in Medien generell im Zweifel eher "unnötig" ist - insofern glaub ich natürlich nicht an einen Sinneswandel im Sinne von "Pfeiffer empfieht Counterstrikel als teambildende Maßnahme für Grundschüler"  , aber zumindest dass es eben nicht das Teufelswerk ist, als das es früher dargestellt wurde, und ständig mit Verbotsforderungen rumgeschmissen wird. Vor allem sollte klar sein, dass Spiele (oder auch Filme usw.) selbstverständlich einer Alterseinstufung bedürfen und Eltern sich um die Kinder kümmern müssen und schauen müssen, was die alles so machen - mit der Konsequenz, dass es dann aber für Erwachsene keinerlei Diskussion mehr gibt, was DIE spielen/schauen dürfen. Aber Spiele verbieten, nur weil es halt immer noch 10% asoziale Eltern gibt, denen es egal ist, ob die Kinder brutalste Spiele zocken und dann im Suff Pornos nachdrehen, kann nicht das sein, was wissenschaftlich seriös ist. Ansonsten müsste man auch Autofahren außerhalb der beruflichen Tätigkeit verbieten, weil 10% Vollidioten unter den Autofahrern lebensgefährlich fahren...


----------



## LeftHandOvGod (8. Juli 2011)

Also ehrlich... anstatt euch hier drüber zu beschweren könntet ihr auch einfach dran teilnehmen und zeigen das ihr keine idioten seit die nach WoW süchtig sind oder zum Amokläufer werden weil sie mal counter-strike gespielt haben.... Wie sollen die Leute die sicht nicht damit auskennen denn einsehen das der normale Zocker einfach kein gestörter, gewaltätiger suchti ist wenn man die ganze zeit nur von extremfällen zu lesen bekommt. Natürlich sind hier auch die medien schuld da sich diese speziell die großen Pfeiffen raussuchen aber wenn hier schon nach Freiwilligen gesucht wird dann könnte man das doch als chance sehen den Prozentsatz der "nicht idioten" in so einer Studie deutlich Dominant zu machen.

Das is nich böse gemeint, nur meine Ansicht zum Thema.

grüße
LHOG


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (9. Juli 2011)

LeftHandOvGod schrieb:


> Also ehrlich... anstatt euch hier drüber zu beschweren könntet ihr auch einfach dran teilnehmen und zeigen das ihr keine idioten seit die nach WoW süchtig sind oder zum Amokläufer werden weil sie mal counter-strike gespielt haben.... Wie sollen die Leute die sicht nicht damit auskennen denn einsehen das der normale Zocker einfach kein gestörter, gewaltätiger suchti ist wenn man die ganze zeit nur von extremfällen zu lesen bekommt. Natürlich sind hier auch die medien schuld da sich diese speziell die großen Pfeiffen raussuchen aber wenn hier schon nach Freiwilligen gesucht wird dann könnte man das doch als chance sehen den Prozentsatz der "nicht idioten" in so einer Studie deutlich Dominant zu machen.
> 
> Das is nich böse gemeint, nur meine Ansicht zum Thema.
> 
> ...


 


Dir ist doch selbst klar, dass man JEDE Äusserung die gemacht wird durch geschicktes verdrehen so abändern kann wie man will, oder?
Und da das "Kriminologische Forschungsinstitut Niedersachsen" nunmal kein unbeschriebenes Blatt ist, kann man ja zumindest erahnen *hust* in welche Richtung das Ganze gehen soll.
Interviews werden in der Regel ja erst dann geführt, wenn man eine bereits vorhandene Meinung manifestieren oder belegen will. Und das kann man auf diverse Arten. 

Aber ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren wenn das "Endprodukt" nicht negativ belegt sein sollte - was ich aber kaum glaube.


----------

